# "Recent feedback Conversation 1 report."



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I got this gem of a message from Uber this morning: "A rider suggested that the level of conversation in the car could have been better."

Are you effing kidding me? So a rider can complain if you talk too much, and can complain if you talk too little, and in both cases it's a black mark against you from Uber. What kind of messed up company am I contracting for?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

The best thing you can do about those feedback reports is laugh and forget about it. People suck.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> I got this gem of a message from Uber this morning: "A rider suggested that the level of conversation in the car could have been better."
> 
> Are you effing kidding me? So a rider can complain if you talk too much, and can complain if you talk too little, and in both cases it's a black mark against you from Uber. What kind of messed up company am I contracting for?


Of the crappy things uber does this is pretty meaningless.

We complain when we get down rated and no explanation, we complain when we do get an explanation.

Its just feedback, not a black mark. Dont worry about it. You either talk to much or ignored someone and they didn't like it.

If you care about your ratings use it as a tool, pay more attention to your pax, how they react, engage them if they are talkative, if they are not be quiet. If you dont care, do nothing different.

In 72 hours or so the feedback will be gone.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Come on now fatty, time to up your game, these poor pax need something to entertain them now that they're sitting at home with nothing but Netflix and Hulu for company. I actually have the most badges for great conversation. I should definitely be paid an extra fee for my efforts. I'm thinking like a buck per witticism.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Looks like you have 2 basic options
You can just shut the hell up and drive
or talk to them like they are a tourist 
Let us know which one you take
and how it works out for you 😁


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I don’t know whose more of a Karen. The rider that did the report or uber for allowing that option to even be selected.

driver was racist or sexually creepy or whatever, sure this is legit reason but the rider should be made to write in more details.

that conversation could b better is next level ridiculous like Karen morphing into a Mariah.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> ...we complain when we do get an explanation.


I prefer getting an explanation. At least with an explanation I can evaluate for myself whether or not I actually did anything wrong. Telling me that I got poor ratings with no explanation doesn't accomplish anything for anybody.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> that conversation could b better is next level ridiculous like Karen morphing into a Mariah.


That would take a lot of food!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I got the impression that the message referred to the quality, or more likely the content, of the conversation rather than the amount of conversation.

regardless, the message is a bit ambiguous.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I've had that. I've also had that the rider felt the conversation was "inappropriate" -o: It's like a punch to the gonads. Just forget about it honestly. Pax will be pax


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I'd rather know why I'm getting downrated than not know why

I greet every passenger warmly and I'm open to conversation but I won't start one beyond maybe asking how they are when they first get in. I use their response to my greeting to gauge whether they wish to talk or not. I believe I've been rated down way more for talking too much than for talking not enough.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cvillegordo said:


> I got this gem of a message from Uber this morning: "A rider suggested that the level of conversation in the car could have been better."
> 
> Are you effing kidding me? So a rider can complain if you talk too much, and can complain if you talk too little, and in both cases it's a black mark against you from Uber. What kind of messed up company am I contracting for?


Read more Philosophy to improve your Ratings !



Uber Crack said:


> I've had that. I've also had that the rider felt the conversation was "inappropriate" -o: It's like a punch to the gonads. Just forget about it honestly. Pax will be pax


You have . . .GONADS !?!?
?
( AND HANDS)


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't care "why" I might get down rated, as pax are generally great in my market, and I write it off to a statistical anomaly when I do. 

You can't please all of the people, all of the time.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

$random_trip_number = rnd(100);
IF ($driver_trips >= $random_trip_number) && ($pax_complaints == 0) 
{
$random_complaint = rnd(10);
IF ($random_complaint == 1) 
{
$app_script_output = “clean car”;
}
IF ($random_complaint == 2) 
{
$app_script_output = “conversation level”;
}
IF ($random_complaint == 3) 
{
$app_script_output = “poor driving”;
}
}

You are a victim of the Uber algorithm... :roflmao:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You are a victim of the Uber algorithm... :roflmao:


I personally think *most* of the complaints are from legit paxholes! &#128373;️‍♂


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I personally think *most* of the complaints are from legit paxholes! &#128373;️‍♂


As compared to legit complaints from ordinary paxholes? :roflmao: :thumbup:


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> "A rider suggested that the level of conversation in the car could have been better."


This comment is so unhelpful. Is Uber hiring vagrants to answer the phones?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I had one of these too, I called and complained to Uber. Looks like the complaint fell on deaf ears. Last time I check no where does Uber say they provide a conversation. I knew the passenger since she rated me bad right after the ride. She got in the car, went and called her boyfriend right after the ride started. I mean why would I talk to a woman if I know she has a boyfriend and on the phone. She talked on the phone for 3/4 of the ride, hung up and said nothing to me. I find when passengers say nothing to me that they don’t want to talk. Some people are just rude when it comes to rating


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> I got this gem of a message from Uber this morning: "A rider suggested that the level of conversation in the car could have been better."
> 
> Are you effing kidding me? So a rider can complain if you talk too much, and can complain if you talk too little, and in both cases it's a black mark against you from Uber. What kind of messed up company am I contracting for?


I made the mistake of quoting one of my previous riders to a lady once and accidentally offended her. Do you talk politics with your passengers? I do it but it can be risky.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> I got the impression that the message referred to the quality, or more likely the content, of the conversation rather than the amount of conversation.


I got the impression "Level of conversation" was referring to volume.

Having to speak through a mask and plastic shield, you have to SPEAK UP!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

got reported for this once, the rider sat in the front told me she needed surgery to remove her entire hand and then told me to stop at a store because they slaughtered all the cows in the store itself, I showed no interest in this conversation and she reported me.............


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> got reported for this once, the rider sat in the front told me she needed surgery to remove her entire hand and then told me to stop at a store because they slaughtered all the cows in the store itself, I showed no interest in this conversation and she reported me.............


First off... odd conversation.

Second off, how can you NOT find that conversation interesting?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Yeah, I’m with the not interested in where the cows are slaughtered, you need meat to survive, this is how it works and we have been doing it since the dawn of time. You want to be a vegetarian that’s good, don’t push your hang ups on me. I would have to ignore her the rest of the ride so I would cuss her out for being ignorant


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

NO politics, religion.... Rules 1 and 2!

Beyond that if they wanna be chatty I'm game and if they wanna be quiet and have the rear window down at 60mph while it buffets and rings their ear drums so be it...

Beyond that.... F em....


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I got the impression "Level of conversation" was referring to volume.
> 
> Having to speak through a mask and plastic shield, you have to SPEAK UP!


Maybe it was an emotional level, or itellectual level, or philosophical level? Who cares. Meaningless feedback comment from a pax that just felt a need to be an ass.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> First off... odd conversation.
> 
> Second off, how can you NOT find that conversation interesting?


because she was lying just saying the most disgusting things to get a rise out of people


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> because she was lying just saying the most disgusting things to get a rise out of people


Are you sure she wasn't just a bit eccentric?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> That would take a lot of food!


....and silicone.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Are you sure she wasn't just a bit eccentric?


first she told me she was having brain surgery, then that changed to surgery removing her hand then the local supermarket started slaughtering animals on site and thats why she loved it, clearly an annoying troll


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

dnlbaboof said:


> first she told me she was having brain surgery, then that changed to surgery removing her hand then the local supermarket started slaughtering animals on site and thats why she loved it, clearly an annoying troll


I think she needed brain surgery, most likely a lobotomy


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Read more Philosophy to improve your Ratings !


Damn straight!

"Most people are subjective toward themselves and objective toward all others, frightfully objective sometimes--but the task is precisely to be objective toward oneself and subjective toward all others."

Soren Kierkegaard

"Who the ****eth cares? One must lets this shit pass"

AnthonyBoreDaneCook


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

All the world's indeed a stage
And we are merely players
Performers and portrayers
Each another's audience
Outside the gilded cage

Rush:limelight

There's a pretty good chance you'll never see these people again. Pander to their needs and make them feel special. That's all that anybody ever wants. Afterwards don't feel bad, just add to your repertoire of stories in this ride that we call Uber.

Two of my best stories that I tell people when they ask, one is what is the most wildest sex thing that's ever happened oh, and the other is what is your most interesting ride. Both stories are made up and complete fabrication. But I guarantee you they will remember that story and that ride.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

I once got a "great conversation" from someone when somehow the conversation went to how to cuss well and make vulgar gestures in Italian.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Did you get the rider to their destination safe? If yes push 1. If no push 2 now. Movies playing at Cinema 8: None. Please hangup and try again.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> I got this gem of a message from Uber this morning: "A rider suggested that the level of conversation in the car could have been better."
> 
> Are you effing kidding me? So a rider can complain if you talk too much, and can complain if you talk too little, and in both cases it's a black mark against you from Uber. What kind of messed up company am I contracting for?


It was a millenial, she was bored and you were not entertaining enough. You failed to tell good jokes and do a song and dance. LOL.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I got the impression "Level of conversation" was referring to volume.
> 
> Having to speak through a mask and plastic shield, you have to SPEAK UP!


I wondered about that too, but I'm more inclined to think that the pax thought I was too quiet.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> I wondered about that too, but I'm more inclined to think that the pax thought I was too quiet.


LOL. I wasn't exactly serious about that.
For someone to complain about that, is more a reflection of them than of you, although you do have to "read" people.
Don't think twice about it.
Just be yourself......but not too much. :biggrin:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

NicFit said:


> Yeah, I'm with the not interested in where the cows are slaughtered, you need meat to survive, this is how it works and we have been doing it since the dawn of time. You want to be a vegetarian that's good, don't push your hang ups on me. I would have to ignore her the rest of the ride so I would cuss her out for being ignorant


Uh, actually you don't need meat to survive! But you can keep telling yourself that as an excuse to justify why you eat animals.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Uh, actually you don't need meat to survive! But you can keep telling yourself that as an excuse to justify why you eat animals.


You don't need meat 2 survive this is true... just like you don't need air to breathe.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> You don't need meat 2 survive this is true... just like you don't need air to breathe.


You only need to breathe oxygen to survive.
It is true that you do not need "air". Air is a special mixture that is only just over 20% oxygen.
Yes, air provides oxygen, and yes you can breathe air. But that specific mixture is unnecessary. You could breathe pure oxygen just fine as long as the concentration is not too high, or breathe numerous other gas mixtures that will satisfy your demand for oxygen while not being lethal. Scuba tanks often contain helium gas in the mixture.

Meat is a mixture that contains nutrients just as air is a mixture that contains oxygen. Meat is like air, you don't need that exact mixture to survive. A vegetarian can eat all of the same nutrients by eating mixtures of nutrients that are not meat.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> You only need to breathe oxygen to survive.
> It is true that you do not need "air". Air is a special mixture that is only just over 20% oxygen.
> Yes, air provides oxygen, and yes you can breathe air. But that specific mixture is unnecessary. You could breathe pure oxygen just fine as long as the concentration is not too high, or breathe numerous other gas mixtures that will satisfy your demand for oxygen while not being lethal. Scuba tanks often contain helium gas in the mixture.
> 
> Meat is a mixture that contains nutrients just as air is a mixture that contains oxygen. Meat is like air, you don't need that exact mixture to survive. A vegetarian can eat all of the same nutrients by eating mixtures of nutrients that are not meat.


Yeah you can survive by taking a bunch of pills. Man is meant to eat meat, and I like eating meat. Everything is going to die anyway, at least this animal died and was reused to feed me. It's called life, it's been going on since life began, take your hippie stuff elsewhere because I will continue to eat meat until something eats me, that's life


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Uh, actually you don't need meat to survive! But you can keep telling yourself that as an excuse to justify why you eat animals.


You don't need to eat meat to survive but it sure makes life worth living!
&#127831;&#129385;&#129363;&#127828;&#127789;&#127843;&#127844;&#129408; &#129316;&#129316;&#129316;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Something about the actual chewing though.. and the burst of flavor 🤤🤤


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

NicFit said:


> Yeah you can survive by taking a bunch of pills. Man is meant to eat meat, and I like eating meat. Everything is going to die anyway, at least this animal died and was reused to feed me. It's called life, it's been going on since life began, take your hippie stuff elsewhere because I will continue to eat meat until something eats me, that's life


While I'm a vegan, I am not opposed to the eating of meat. The fact that you eat meat bothers me much less than your previous statement about not caring about how the cows are slaughtered. Cows do not deserve to suffer and you can still eat cows without them suffering, but it will cost you a bit more.

I'll bet the average vegetarian pops less pills than the average person that eats any food that tastes good. Vegans on the other hand, a more restrictive bunch than vegetarians, will likely be deficient if they do not eat foods fortified with Vitamin B12 created by cyanobacteria, and Omega-3 created by algae. I do not take any pills, but I do spend extra money to get algae oil and buy food fortified with Vitamin B12.

We have evolved eating meat, yes. But not like this. For tens of thousands of years humans hunted wild game animals. We're talking animals that move around, build muscle, eat naturally occurring grains or animals that eat naturally occurring grains. For the last couple of thousand years man has also domesticated animals for consumption. But the animals still ate natural grains for the most part. Not until the 19th century has man eaten such low quality meat, and really for the most part not until the 20th century.

The typical american pill popper pops so many pills in many cases because he consumes an unhealthy diet, including over consumption of low quality meat such as corn fed beef. Cows do not naturally eat corn. They are fed corn because corn is cheap. The nutritional quality of a corn fed cow is low. Typical feedlot cows only survive just long enough to be butchered through heavy doses of drugs meant to keep them alive as well as hormones meant to make them big. Since the corn cannot provide their nutrition, they are supplemented by paste made of ground up cows which sometimes leads to the formation of deadly prions which not only kill cows but also humans. "Mad Cow Disease." It has long been known that human cannibalism can lead to Creutzfeldt-Jakobs disease, so why do we feed cows other cows? To save a few cents. The quality of the meat from most major sources today is quite poor, and the suffering of the animals is quite large.

Innuits might be able to survive quite well off a diet of nearly exclusively pure fresh seal flesh, but you're not going to live a happy long life exclusively eating feedlot cattle.

If you promise to only eat grass fed beef and wild game, I'll buy an argument that it is the sort of diet humans were meant to experience, and possibly even more moral than a vegan diet.

But hamburgers and hotdogs from fast food is going to advance you to pill popping diseases faster than any vegetarian diet.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> While I'm a vegan, I am not opposed to the eating of meat. The fact that you eat meat bothers me much less than your previous statement about not caring about how the cows are slaughtered. Cows do not deserve to suffer and you can still eat cows without them suffering, but it will cost you a bit more.
> 
> I'll bet the average vegetarian pops less pills than the average person that eats any food that tastes good. Vegans on the other hand, a more restrictive bunch than vegetarians, will likely be deficient if they do not eat foods fortified with Vitamin B12 created by cyanobacteria, and Omega-3 created by algae. I do not take any pills, but I do spend extra money to get algae oil and buy food fortified with Vitamin B12.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't eat much beef, like you said it's not high quality and just not good for you. I prefer chicken, sometimes fish, and once in a while beef. I never condoned the suffering of animals whether or not they are just food, there's a right way and a wrong way of doing things


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

NicFit said:


> ...and I like eating meat.


Then eat meat. Don't pretend that eating meat is required in order to survive, though.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Then eat meat. Don't pretend that eating meat is required in order to survive, though.


Yeah but I want to live, not just survive. What's the point of survival if your just going to eat some mold


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> You only need to breathe oxygen to survive.
> It is true that you do not need "air". Air is a special mixture that is only just over 20% oxygen.
> Yes, air provides oxygen, and yes you can breathe air. But that specific mixture is unnecessary. You could breathe pure oxygen just fine as long as the concentration is not too high, or breathe numerous other gas mixtures that will satisfy your demand for oxygen while not being lethal. Scuba tanks often contain helium gas in the mixture.
> 
> Meat is a mixture that contains nutrients just as air is a mixture that contains oxygen. Meat is like air, you don't need that exact mixture to survive. A vegetarian can eat all of the same nutrients by eating mixtures of nutrients that are not meat.


Someone who gets it!

Customer: how do you prepare your chicken?

Butcher: we just kill it.

You can take a good look at a T-bone by sticking your head up a bull's ass, but wouldn't you rather take the butcher's word for it?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

NicFit said:


> What's the point of survival if your just going to eat some mold


You can still add ketchup to it.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> You can still add ketchup to it.


Gross, I don't want to eat ketchup and mold &#129314;&#129326;


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Yeah but I want to live, not just survive. What's the point of survival if your just going to eat some mold


Then eat meat. Don't pretend that eating meat is necessary for survival, though.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Then eat meat. Don't pretend that eating meat is necessary for survival, though.


Survival isn't what I'm doing, yeah you can survive without meat for a time but you will get deficiencies from not eating meat eventually. I'm not trying to survive in a city, I'm trying to live life. For me to live I need to eat meat so I don't have to take a bunch of pills and balance my diet, that isn't surviving, that's misery having to plan out my meals to avoid meat. I don't have any issue with slaughtering an animal. If I had to I would do it myself but I don't think they want me slaughtering animals in my apartment so I go buy meat, vegans to me look unhealthy, just a skeleton with lose skin on them and sunken eyes, gross. No thanks, the body was designed to eat meats and plants, not just one or the other. When you take one out you will have issue down the road


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I personally feel like I still eat a lot of tasty food as a vegan. It really isn't as bad as ketchup and mold. I use yeast powder and salt to make some very cheesy tasting stuff and when I add it to noodles it is very reminiscent of macaroni & cheese.

Most of what makes meat taste any good is actually plant or mineral based seasoning anyway. If you had to eat totally unseasoned meat it wouldn't be that great, I wouldn't think.



NicFit said:


> Survival isn't what I'm doing, yeah you can survive without meat for a time but you will get deficiencies from not eating meat eventually.


Not necessarily. For a normal vegetarian deficiencies are very unlikely, and even for vegan they can be largely avoided so long as you actually plan your diet around getting nutrients rather than eating too much of one thing.

The thing about meat is that it provides balanced proteins so you can literally survive off of fresh seal flesh alone. But you cannot survive off JUST peanuts because you will be missing other necessary proteins and nutrients.



> I'm not trying to survive in a city, I'm trying to live life. For me to live I need to eat meat so I don't have to take a bunch of pills and balance my diet, that isn't surviving, that's misery having to plan out my meals to avoid meat.


It takes some planning at the start but once you get going it is just repetition. Like I knew with a vegan diet, I needed to be more careful to make sure I got enough iodine, so I just buy some seaweed and make seaweed wraps on a pretty regular basis. I add habañero salsa to them. I know I'm getting enough iodine simply because the rate at which I'm buying seaweed from the store is more than enough to account for all iodine intake. The hard part isn't the eating. The hard part is the social castigation that comes with being a vegan, especially if you are also a non-drinker. Imagine going to the mandatory company barbecue and not being able to eat or drink anything that is there. That's the part that's hard!



> vegans to me look unhealthy, just a skeleton with lose skin on them and sunken eyes, gross. No thanks, the body was designed to eat meats and plants, not just one or the other. When you take one out you will have issue down the road


A lot of vegans never planned their diet out and that can be very dangerous. Also, I think people with eating disorders tend to be attracted to veganism and various fad diets. I was actually underweight before I became vegan. and I gained 20 lbs afterwards because I specifically set out to make sure I met the RDI percent for each nutrient and I simply couldn't do that without increasing my calories. There are overweight vegans out there who eat too many vegan donuts and cupcakes.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I personally feel like I still eat a lot of tasty food as a vegan. It really isn't as bad as ketchup and mold. I use yeast powder and salt to make some very cheesy tasting stuff and when I add it to noodles it is very reminiscent of macaroni & cheese.
> 
> Most of what makes meat taste any good is actually plant or mineral based seasoning anyway. If you had to eat totally unseasoned meat it wouldn't be that great, I wouldn't think.
> 
> ...


I love meat but a lot of times I find myself eating non-meat items like sticky rice (fried chinese bread (the kind you dip in porridge) with radish and stuff inside rice... yum... or that with rice noodle wrapped around and soy sauce).

I think it's just difficult at times w/vegetarian or vegan (or the one friend I have that is allergic to dairy, peanuts which means there's a lot he can't eat).

but in general less meat is probably better for this population esp with the longevity due to science.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> because she was lying just saying the most disgusting things to get a rise out of people


More importantly 3rdly...Did you hit that?


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

Consider yourself lucky the pax chose poor conversation as their excuse to get a free ride from Uber rather than them shooting you in the ass with an undeserved 1 star bullet that would really hurt.


----------



## WhereYouAt? (Apr 20, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> NO politics, religion.... Rules 1 and 2!
> 
> Beyond that if they wanna be chatty I'm game and if they wanna be quiet and have the rear window down at 60mph while it buffets and rings their ear drums so be it...
> 
> Beyond that.... F em....


Beyond getting in and getting out... F 'em. I drive with a sign that reads, "I'm deaf, please text if necessary" 
The key to this gig is to avoid interaction of any kind.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> I got this gem of a message from Uber this morning: "A rider suggested that the level of conversation in the car could have been better."
> 
> Are you effing kidding me? So a rider can complain if you talk too much, and can complain if you talk too little, and in both cases it's a black mark against you from Uber. What kind of messed up company am I contracting for?


Omg this is hilarious. I remember getting frivolous bs from Uber every now and then. How do I get reported for convo, when I rarely talk?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Omg this is hilarious. I remember getting frivolous bs from Uber every now and then. How do I get reported for convo, when I rarely talk?


Apparently you can get reported for exactly that; rarely talking.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

That's the problem with people nowadays they expect everything for free when they pay for something else. Look I pick your ass up I drop your ass off. Commentary, charge cords, water, men's, or anything else you think you are entitled to you are not. This is a rideshare not concierge service


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> That's the problem with people nowadays they expect everything for free when they pay for something else. Look I pick your ass up I drop your ass off. Commentary, charge cords, water, men's, or anything else you think you are entitled to you are not. This is a rideshare not concierge service


No kidding. The first time I heard a pax ask; "Where is the aux cord?" I was like; "huh?"


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> No kidding. The first time I heard a pax ask; "Where is the aux cord?" I was like; "huh?"


My answer is at the gas station I guess ... You need me to stop so you can get one.??..cuz u ain't using mine regardless...

I use my Aux for audio in to my system and use YOU TUBE RED for music... And Nope you can't use it.

I will gladly look up and play their choice of music.... But beyond that it's a no...


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> My answer is at the gas station I guess ... You need me to stop so you can get one.??..cuz u ain't using mine regardless...
> 
> I use my Aux for audio in to my system and use YOU TUBE RED for music... And Nope you can't use it.
> 
> I will gladly look up and play their choice of music.... But beyond that it's a no...


Get a Bluetooth receiver and plug it into your headphone jack, cost $10-15 and you can write it off. Then you turn it on when a pax asks and they connect to it. Cords are a liability and between breaking and tangling I didn't want them either, with the Bluetooth receiver it eliminates all this and they nothing of mine can be damaged


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> My answer is at the gas station I guess ... You need me to stop so you can get one.??..cuz u ain't using mine regardless...
> 
> I use my Aux for audio in to my system and use YOU TUBE RED for music... And Nope you can't use it.
> 
> I will gladly look up and play their choice of music.... But beyond that it's a no...





NicFit said:


> Get a Bluetooth receiver and plug it into your headphone jack, cost $10-15 and you can write it off. Then you turn it on when a pax asks and they connect to it. Cords are a liability and between breaking and tangling I didn't want them either, with the Bluetooth receiver it eliminates all this and they nothing of mine can be damaged


Lol the only one who chooses the music in my car is *ME*


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Lol the only one who chooses the music in my car is *ME*


Bear too! This is bear's playlist:


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Lol the only one who chooses the music in my car is *ME*


I'd one star you, your music sucks and I won't like it. I really won't one star you but some people do. Why is it so hard for to listen to something else for 10-15 minutes when at the very least you won't get downrated and you might even get a tip


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

NicFit said:


> I'd one star you, your music sucks and I won't like it. I really won't one star you but some people do. Why is it so hard for to listen to something else for 10-15 minutes when at the very least you won't get downrated and you might even get a tip


It's never been a problem. Everyone loves my music anyway. I play a mix of 90s rock and classic rock. Sing-alongs with pax were a regular occurrence, especially with drunks on the weekends. Never had any complaints and I have a bunch of "great music" badges.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Warning Will Robinson, warning!

Do not let anybody under any condition Bluetooth to your car. Even through a secondary device this could be acceptable 2 security breach of your vehicle.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Warning Will Robinson, warning!
> 
> Do not let anybody under any condition Bluetooth to your car. Even through a secondary device this could be acceptable 2 security breach of your vehicle.


Uh how? The little unit can't connect to any part of anything else, it's just that, a Bluetooth receiver that send audio into a 3.5mm jack. It a stand alone device that doesn't interact with anything else










This isn't the one I got but similar, it can't not interface to my car and phone, it only is capable of one connection at a time and cannot do anything but play/pause and vol on the phone it's connected to. If this is a security risk I'd like to know how, I've been dealing with computers all my life and this cannot access anything else but the one phone it's connected to


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If we told you we would have to kill you. This information is not available to normal people.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> I got this gem of a message from Uber this morning: "A rider suggested that the level of conversation in the car could have been better."
> 
> Are you effing kidding me? So a rider can complain if you talk too much, and can complain if you talk too little, and in both cases it's a black mark against you from Uber. What kind of messed up company am I contracting for?


It should be framed and put in your trophy case. It's even more valuable than a two star.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Make multiple copies and you got toilet paper


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Some people are not happy getting a dirt cheap ride that cost way less than a taxi. They also want you to enthralled and entertain them. They want a magic carpet ride that's taking them where they're going and also the Cirque du Soleil experience.

I give 100% of my attention to driving the vehicle. I will talk with the occasional passenger but I try to give the same amount attention to driving as a pilot does when he's landing a plane. My rating has gone up substantially. 

I think what most people want is a good safe ride by a driver who is giving their ride and their life his full attention.

When I do talk I'm very careful about what I say. I avoid jokes because they can usually be taken more than one way. Also a joke or statement can be offensive if the person you're speaking to has the opposite viewpoint. When I'm driving rideshare I am apolitical and only talk about safe subjects. I follow the other persons lead and agree with them.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear too! This is bear's playlist:


Sounds like Bear porn.


----------



## DelaK (Dec 17, 2015)

Majority of people in SF don't want any convo in the morning but at night people don't shut up sometimes. Its best to just talk when spoken to. Be polite but don't try and carry on and you'll be fine.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DelaK said:


> Majority of people in SF don't want any convo in the morning but at night people don't shut up sometimes. Its best to just talk when spoken to. Be polite but don't try and carry on and you'll be fine.


I dunno about others but I subscribe to hi bye thank u wham bam kinda attitude for uber rides

unless the driver wants to talk


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> If we told you we would have to kill you. This information is not available to normal people.
> View attachment 486347


You are tripping, there's no way for anyone to comprise my system through a Bluetooth that isn't built into my phone or car. I've been dealing with computers since kindergarten on an Apple II. I also did it for a living and had a top secret clearance in technology in the military. You can't route a signal though something that isn't connected, if you think otherwise then your part of the tin foil brigade. True you could maybe compromise a system through this connected Bluetooth but this one is isolated an unable to talk to my car or phone, you really think I'd let them connect directly to my car? This is part of why it's a separate unit. You have no clue how computers work if you think you can do anything to my car with this little Bluetooth unit. It can only accept a link, it cannot transmit to another Bluetooth, you can't get in though the 3.5mm jack, that's only built for on thing and it's incapable of data. The only clown I see here is you










I couldn't find a clown wearing a tinfoil hat but this one looked cool so here you go &#128514;&#129315;


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

NicFit said:


> You are tripping, there's no way for anyone to comprise my system through a Bluetooth that isn't built into my phone or car. I've been dealing with computers since kindergarten on an Apple II. I also did it for a living and had a top secret clearance in technology in the military. You can't route a signal though something that isn't connected, if you think otherwise then your part of the tin foil brigade. True you could maybe compromise a system through this connected Bluetooth but this one is isolated an unable to talk to my car or phone, you really think I'd let them connect directly to my car? This is part of why it's a separate unit. You have no clue how computers work if you think you can do anything to my car with this little Bluetooth unit. It can only accept a link, it cannot transmit to another Bluetooth, you can't get in though the 3.5mm jack, that's only built for on thing and it's incapable of data. The only clown I see here is you
> 
> View attachment 486417
> 
> ...


Lol.....surrrre

Awwww kitty even knows it's true


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

NicFit said:


> the 3.5mm jack, that's only built for on thing and it's incapable of data.


That's what they tell you, it's only built for analog audio, right? That's what they want you to believe! What about all of those phones that can use the headset wire as an FM antenna? What about the inline headset volume controls?!

Bear had a clever idea of cell phones using an optional plug-in antenna in the headset jack as an optional higher-gain antenna (like the telescoping antennae of old) than the crap antennae built into most cellys these days, but bear could not get anyone to listen to bear's idea :cryin:


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> That's what they tell you, it's only built for analog audio, right? That's what they want you to believe! What about all of those phones that can use the headset wire as an FM antenna? What about the inline headset volume controls?!
> 
> Bear had a clever idea of cell phones using an optional plug-in antenna in the headset jack as an optional higher-gain antenna (like the telescoping antennae of old) than the crap antennae built into most cellys these days, but bear could not get anyone to listen to bear's idea :cryin:


To use inline controls they have to have additional rings on the jack, and those are only wired to control the volume, pause music and microphone. They are very basic circuits and incapable of being hacked to do anything else








An antenna is just a wire, nothing can be hacked by going through the FM part of a radio, it's incapable of talking to the rest of the car. None of this stuff can be hacked to do anything else without prior disassembly of the device you want to hack and even then you have to be a very good hacker to make a head phone jack communicate with a computer


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

NicFit said:


> To use inline controls they have to have additional rings on the jack, and those are only wired to control the volume, pause music and microphone. They are very basic circuits and incapable of being hacked to do anything else
> 
> An antenna is just a wire, nothing can be hacked by going through the FM part of a radio, it's incapable of talking to the rest of the car. None of this stuff can be hacked to do anything else without prior disassembly of the device you want to hack and even then you have to be a very good hacker to make a head phone jack communicate with a computer


You are missing bear's point: any connector is capable of carrying a data signal. A simple coax cable and connector can carry a GHz signal. How do you know what the BT module and your car are talking about? Have you scoped those leads?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> You are missing bear's point: any connector is capable of carrying a data signal. A simple coax cable and connector can carry a GHz signal. How do you know what the BT module and your car are talking about? Have you scoped those leads?


Yes, only music plays when I plug something into my 3.5mm jack, data tends to make weird noises

You also have a sophisticated modem to be able to communicate on a coax, and the car has to be able to recognize that data is coming through the 3.5mm jack, since my car is stock and no one has tampered with it I'm sure you can't get data through my 3.5mm jack


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Yes, only music plays when I plug something into my 3.5mm jack, data tends to make weird noises
> 
> You also have a sophisticated modem to be able to communicate on a coax, and the car has to be able to recognize that data is coming through the 3.5mm jack, since my car is stock and not one has tampered with it I'm sure you can't get data through my 3.5mm jack


Weird noises eh? Tell bear what this circuit does:










(apologies for the crude drawing, bear only has paws!)

Of course bear is pulling your leg. *But* bear guarantees that bear could take an off-the-shelf BT audio module and use the above scheme to transmit data from a phone through said module via a minijack output that was also carrying audio, and if bear set the data frequency high enough (bear could modulate to a higher frequency if need be), you wouldn't hear interference in the audio band. Of course your car would have to be designed to demodulate that signal for that data signal to be useful, but who is to say that it's not? Not bear!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Another issue is that most of my riders can barely use the rideshare apps, let alone do half of them don't know how Bluetooth works and even more none of them are capable of hacking a Bluetooth device. Only a small number of people use it and the chances of any of them being able to hack anything is so small that's it's laughable I even spent this much time explaining this



Jon Stoppable said:


> Weird noises eh? Tell bear what this circuit does:
> 
> View attachment 486469
> 
> ...


Yeah, you can put data on it like that but like you said the car has to be able to recognize that there's data, now the car infotainment Bluetooth is a security risk, there have been people gaining access to a car's system that way, I can't even replace my radio without disabling my car, stupid things are too intertwined and a big security risk


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

NicFit said:


> I can't even replace my radio without disabling my car, stupid things are too intertwined and a big security risk


Yes, this is true. This is why bear doesn't worry too much, if the Feds get onto bear then bear just goes back to the swamp where bear enjoys federal protection!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Yes, this is true. This is why bear doesn't worry too much, if the Feds get onto bear then bear just goes back to the swamp where bear enjoys federal protection!


If feds want me they already know where my car is and where I've driven, it's constantly tracked by multiple trackers, I don't even want to think about that, I can disable everything but I'm using parts of it so my car wouldn't operate the same without it


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Allowing someone to connect to your car's bluetooth connection might be troublesome. Depending on how sophisticated the connection is, someone could mess with the radio. I'd call it extremely irresponsible for a designer to allow anything more to happen, but there have been designers dumb enough to allow similarly nasty things to happen. An external bluetooth-to-analog is ideal because the only thing it's capable of passing is analog signal. It can't monkey with your phone or diddle with the volume -- just line-level audio. That being said, I won't let my passengers play anything through my sound system in any way because I don't need the distraction.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Connecting to my car's bluetooth results in my car automatically downloading the contact list from the pax's phone.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Fargle said:


> Allowing someone to connect to your car's bluetooth connection might be troublesome. Depending on how sophisticated the connection is, someone could mess with the radio. I'd call it extremely irresponsible for a designer to allow anything more to happen, but there have been designers dumb enough to allow similarly nasty things to happen. An external bluetooth-to-analog is ideal because the only thing it's capable of passing is analog signal. It can't monkey with your phone or diddle with the volume -- just line-level audio. That being said, I won't let my passengers play anything through my sound system in any way because I don't need the distraction.





SpinalCabbage said:


> Connecting to my car's bluetooth results in my car automatically downloading the contact list from the pax's phone.


That's one of the reasons why I got a separate unit, pax can't interface with my car and start monkeying around with my radio or trying to sync contacts or anything else. Then little Bluetooth receiver is a dumb device, can only out put audio to a 3.5mm, nothing else. As for distraction I don't let pax turn up the volume too much, I'm used to full volume so when I limit pax volume it's easy to tune out for 10 minutes. Most of the time it's not an issue, they don't want to be rude and blare the music but it's the drunks that want to. I just tell them no and I haven't had an issue but if they kept insisting I'd pull over and dump them. You just gotta keep them in check and you'll have an easy ride and happy passengers


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

I hear a lot of you guys are giving grandiose political speeches and letting people know about your prejudices... It may be a good idea to keep all that stuff to yourself because everybody don't share your same ideals


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Are you doing this?


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

The world is full of Karens & Chads. Not worth worrying about. Take 10mg of Phucumol and sleep well tonight.


----------



## Bampot (Mar 20, 2016)

I have had that message a few times - it is so open to interpretation!!!! Too much talk, not enough talk, talk above their heads, talk too basic, talk too boring, talk not boring enough....Thinking about the pax whom I think would have left those messages...they did not talk to me...nor I to them...what do you do?! They are quiet because they don't want to talk...quiet because they are lonely and depressed but need someone to talk to. Not a mind reader nor a therapist! ****off so much Uber!


----------



## Ek3333 (Oct 22, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't know whose more of a Karen. The rider that did the report or uber for allowing that option to even be selected.
> 
> driver was racist or sexually creepy or whatever, sure this is legit reason but the rider should be made to write in more details.
> 
> that conversation could b better is next level ridiculous like Karen morphing into a Mariah.


What's wrong with name Karen? I often read about it, but not sure. I had a lots rider with name Karen


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ek3333 said:


> What's wrong with name Karen? I often read about it, but not sure. I had a lots rider with name Karen


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karen_(pejorative)
Sympathy to anyone named Karen, and especially the Karen ethnolinguistic group of people.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ek3333 said:


> What's wrong with name Karen? I often read about it, but not sure. I had a lots rider with name Karen


It's unfortunate.

karen is a worse name to name your kid vs Felicia. That didn't last as long.

Karen is a term used to describe divas-you know, entitled pple who will expect the tip to be included!


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> What kind of messed up company am I contracting for?


If you have not learnt the answer to that question by now..... just keep them wheels turning and those quarters rolling in.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I got one of these yesterday for CAR QUALITY.......heh. Should start telling everyone the limo is in the shop and it's a loaner. :laugh:

My car is a 4 year old car in perfect cosmetic and mechanical condition. I get multiple compliments from pax every week.

Statistics never work in your favor as the odds are what they are. Dipshits abound.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Bampot said:


> I have had that message a few times - it is so open to interpretation!!!! Too much talk, not enough talk, talk above their heads, talk too basic, talk too boring, talk not boring enough....Thinking about the pax whom I think would have left those messages...they did not talk to me...nor I to them...what do you do?! They are quiet because they don't want to talk...quiet because they are lonely and depressed but need someone to talk to. Not a mind reader nor a therapist! @@@@off so much Uber!


 Sometimes initiating a conversation can backfire. When I pick someone up at our little airport I usually ask them "how was your trip?" A couple days ago I saw that my pax was preoccupied, so I perkily asked that question, and the response I got was; "I just buried my son. My trip was not pleasant."


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> Sometimes initiating a conversation can backfire. When I pick someone up at our little airport I usually ask them "how was your trip?" A couple days ago I saw that my pax was preoccupied, so I perkily asked that question, and the response I got was; "I just buried my son. My trip was not pleasant."


Ouch. Hard to come back from that.

I think I would just double down by expressing my sympathy to them and asking them if they'd like to talk about it since sometimes discussing your problems to a stranger can be helpful.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Ouch. Hard to come back from that.
> 
> I think I would just double down by expressing my sympathy to them and asking them if they'd like to talk about it since sometimes discussing your problems to a stranger can be helpful.


Yes, that's more or less what I did. We ended up having a pleasant conversation.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> "I just buried my son. My trip was not pleasant."


So, how was the burial? Tell me all about it. Did it have one of those fancy automatic rigs to lower the casket with the press of a button, or did they have to crank it down manually?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> So, how was the burial? Tell me all about it. Did it have one of those fancy automatic rigs to lower the casket with the press of a button, or did they have to crank it down manually?


I'm a fan of the dubstep artist Burial.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burial_(musician)


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> I've had that. I've also had that the rider felt the conversation was "inappropriate" -o: It's like a punch to the gonads. Just forget about it honestly. Pax will be pax


'Inappropriate' !?  Lordy!! Was this in the car?

Is this a common complaint toward you Miss Crack? What a truly shocking situation! Are you able to give a example of the type of conversation or perhaps the type of language used?

I'd hate to be caught out by getting involved in such a conversation and then finding out later that I was considered guilty of impropriety.

.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> I'm a fan of the dubstep artist Burial.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burial_(musician)


What exactly is dubstep? I've listened to some stuff labeled as dubstep but I don't hear anything unique in it. Just normal syncopation.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> What exactly is dubstep? I've listened to some stuff labeled as dubstep but I don't hear anything unique in it. Just normal syncopation.


Dubstep is electronic music of a lot of different varieties. It's hard to pin down. Burial is not what a lot of people think of when they think of dubstep (they think of big beat drops and Skrillex, I guess, which isn't my thing).

I don't really care about genre categories that much. I only mentioned dubstep to give my post some context and maybe rile up some dubstep haters.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> What exactly is dubstep? I've listened to some stuff labeled as dubstep but I don't hear anything unique in it. Just normal syncopation.


Personally I think that dubstep is aural rape. But that's just me.


----------



## Carlycat (Mar 31, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear too! This is bear's playlist:


sounds like some heavy panting


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> I got this gem of a message from Uber this morning: "A rider suggested that the level of conversation in the car could have been better."
> 
> Are you effing kidding me? So a rider can complain if you talk too much, and can complain if you talk too little, and in both cases it's a black mark against you from Uber. What kind of messed up company am I contracting for?


In my market the riders just care only about hi, hello how are you, have a nice day. Anything more and it is a rating flag hit risk. Especially if you talk to them while their on the phone.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I prefer getting an explanation. At least with an explanation I can evaluate for myself whether or not I actually did anything wrong. Telling me that I got poor ratings with no explanation doesn't accomplish anything for anybody.


I wouldn't evaluate mysrlf over conversation. As I always say, we aren't cymbol clapping monkeys sitting on the organ grinder's lap dancing with a coin cup! Karens and Kens need to realize they ain't nuthin but glorified hitchhikers that scored a seat to point B. Stfu, then gtfo when I arrive. Be glad I park the car before I shove your entitled ass out.


----------



## Rose511 (Mar 20, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> I got this gem of a message from Uber this morning: "A rider suggested that the level of conversation in the car could have been better."
> 
> Are you effing kidding me? So a rider can complain if you talk too much, and can complain if you talk too little, and in both cases it's a black mark against you from Uber. What kind of messed up company am I contracting for?


I've received that a few times it's bull crap. I hate Uber and their useless, insane feedback. As long as they got their safely they can shut up. These passengers are so over-entitled it's almost unbelievable and unbearable!!! &#128578;you ain't paying me enough to entertain you


----------



## Carlycat (Mar 31, 2020)

Someday all this over entitlement pax seem to think they have will backfire on them. As in most companies, namely the Taxi companies I knew, grow the more they breach the trust between them and the drivers. People seem to be in the habit of forgetting what makes the world turn, TRUST. When you lose trust, you lose respect and faith and eventually you have nothing, and Oh! How the mighty fall!


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

What next, witty repartee from an Uber driver? Oxymoron.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> first she told me she was having brain surgery, then that changed to surgery removing her hand then the local supermarket started slaughtering animals on site and thats why she loved it, clearly an annoying troll


Whenever I got wackos like that, I would look at then occasionally, nod emphatically but not actually contribute anything. Then breath a sigh of blessed release when I dump them out at wherever they were going.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> No kidding. The first time I heard a pax ask; "Where is the aux cord?" I was like; "huh?"


I quit worrying about that stuff 6000 rides ago , but water cause I drink it myself


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cvillegordo said:


> I got this gem of a message from Uber this morning: "A rider suggested that the level of conversation in the car could have been better."
> 
> Are you effing kidding me? So a rider can complain if you talk too much, and can complain if you talk too little, and in both cases it's a black mark against you from Uber. What kind of messed up company am I contracting for?


See !

SEE ?

THIS IS EXACTLY WHERE AN $80,000.00
LIBERAL ARTS DEGREE

BECOMES USEFUL !

SEE !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> I got this gem of a message from Uber this morning: "A rider suggested that the level of conversation in the car could have been better."
> 
> Are you effing kidding me? So a rider can complain if you talk too much, and can complain if you talk too little, and in both cases it's a black mark against you from Uber. What kind of messed up company am I contracting for?


In order to avoid this problem in future, simply put a filter on your email to send directly to the trash folder any message containing "concerning + report + rider".

Problem solved.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I'd rather know why I'm getting downrated than not know why
> 
> I greet every passenger warmly and I'm open to conversation but I won't start one beyond maybe asking how they are when they first get in. I use their response to my greeting to gauge whether they wish to talk or not. I believe I've been rated down way more for talking too much than for talking not enough.


I picked up a couple at 3 a.m. in the morning from a hospital going north about 10 miles. at about the five mile point the woman turned to me and said to me... "why aren't you talking to us." I said that I'm driving and I'm concentrating on the road and if you want conversation let me know and I will oblige. When I hit the the destination she immediately called Uber and told them that I was falling asleep at the wheel. I have 23,000 rides I don't fall asleep at the wheel. I told Uber that this is false and they made a mistake. I want back up on the app and immediately they obliged.
.


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

Some Pax expect black limousine service at Walmart pricing. If you can’t take the criticism, find another job. A driver is always at the mercy of those pax who expect too much.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Jim1234 said:


> Some Pax expect black limousine service at Walmart pricing.


&#8230;and in other mews: scientists have discovered that water &#128166; is actually wet.


----------

